# First 10 Gallon Tank



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

My first aquarium..

I just put in the stone in there today...but it seems a bit cramped. (Looks cleaner before the stone were in there)

I actually brought the tank & stuffs for a tiny 1.5" turtle that I inherited from a friend who was leaving the country. (that's why the water is only filled up 70%) The turtle is now in a 2.5g tank temporary, I am waiting to finish decorating & setting up the tank first before I put the turtle inside.

since this is my first tank...any suggestion and recommendation is much appreciated!! I am planning to put a few small live plant in there later too...

btw...the tiny red fish in the pic are a few rosy red I brought from petsmart for 17cents each. I somehow found them very cute & pretty, there are also a few tiny feeder guppies in there. (7 rosy red + 5 guppies)
________
spice weed


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

i looks nice, for turtles, i like it.  
turtles love surfaces that they can climb on and come out of water. so you should arrange those rocks and decors so that your turtle can climb on top of them with little effort.
be careful though on what plants you're planning to get, as the turtle may snack on them  
i would recommend some anubias (either barteri or nana), because of the harder, stronger leaves, or some fast growing steam plants (that could regenerate & regrow even with the turtle snacking on them).
ps: you need a filter inside that tank, in case you don't have one. an internal one, such as Fluval1 or something similar, should be good for your purposes.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stuffs in Tank:

10 Gallon Tank - $10 (I didn't know tank itself is so cheap...)
20lbs Substrate - $20 (still have about half a bag left)
Dino decoration - $20
Fake Plant - $6
Filter - Free (Stolen from my bro, he brought a new one and has an extra one)
Rock - Free
Rosy Red & Guppies - $2?

I need a fluorescent hood/bulb...but dunno where to buy them. Not much selection at Bigals/Petsmart for 20" width + they seem quite pricey... Planning to get the coralife aqualight compact fluorescent 20" ($50)..but some people say they are not good for fresh water because it is 50/50 (i have no idea what that means..)
________
herbal shop


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am going to raise the rock at the left a bit over the water when the turtle goes in.

The reason I want the plant is because I want the turtle to snack on the them...(turtle site say some are good for turtle health)  The plant I want to get is Anacharis/Elodea.

Filter is in there right now....it is at the front and the photo didn't capture it. It is an aquaclear 30. It is working pretty well for now.
________
fake weed


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

clock906 said:


> ... Planning to get the coralife aqualight compact fluorescent 20" ($50)..but some people say they are not good for fresh water because it is 50/50 (i have no idea what that means..)


coralife makes mostly lights for marine tanks, but they also make one model for freshwater. i have one over my 20G tank, and it's awsome for the plants. it's called Coralife Freshwater Aqualight.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

I thought the coralife aqualight freshwater series is a good choice too...but for some reason, they don't make 20" (that fits my 10 Gallon).

The Smallest size they have is 24"....
________
Kawasaki KX85


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Your going to need to heat the water, but a normal 10G canopy fro BA's and use the screw in compact flouresent bulbs for lighting, but you may also want to look at petsmart for a heat/basking lamp, turtles like to sun themselves. Your tank looks good but should have a large open area for swimming and a corner where the turtle can bask in the light, remember this tank is for him/her and not you so it should be set up with there comfort in mind.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

clock906,
try the link below. It has several things you may want to get for your turtle such as food/filter/turtle dock etc. Petsandponds.com is an online only store but I have purchased things from them in the past and their delivery is pretty quick, not to mention their prices are pretty good. Any purchase over $40 they charge a flat shipping fee of $7.99. Under $40 they charge $13.99 and anything over $200 is free.

http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c271574.2.html


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You're going to need to get a UVA/UVB bulb for the turtles shell. You can get Reptisun... forgot if its by ZooMed or Exo-Terra. Either one is good.


----------

